# Bagseed 100% Organic Grow!



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all, I decided to go with a 100% micro-organism grow with three from bagseed.  They soil consists of regular potting soil, sterilized, with earthworm castings 1-0-0, Fox Farm POM and Mycorrizhae fungi mixed. I will be using livings teas. They just sprouted on 2/9/07 using Jiffy Peat Pellets.  Here are a couple pics.  They are stretching but when they get transplanted I will leave 1 inch of stem exposed.  Wish me luck!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

*Whats going on NGT. Everything looks and sounds great my friend. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies. Good luck on the grow we will be watching. :aok: *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks TBG for following my grows.  Maybe one day Hick will take a look at my grows.  When you guys comment it is an honor.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll slide in with a doobie and grab that chair over there if you don't mind.:ccc:


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice can't wait to see your plan of attack on this one :guitar:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

No problemo your welcome anytime.  :bong2:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Working on my first tea for this grow I will be using something different fro what I tried before.   2 tablespoons FF POM guano w/mycorrizhae 0-4-0, 4 tablespoons earthworm castings 1-0-0, 1/8 cup urine and 2 tablespoons blackstrap molasses.  Will be adding more ingredients soon.  Bubbling with an air line and aquarium pump.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 12, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Working on my first tea for this grow I will be using something different fro what I tried before. 2 tablespoons FF POM guano w/mycorrizhae 0-4-0, 4 tablespoons earthworm castings 1-0-0, 1/8 cup urine and 2 tablespoons blackstrap molasses. Will be adding more ingredients soon. Bubbling with an air line and aquarium pump.


 
Nice tea bro'!  I like it.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 12, 2007)

Is that recipe written for 1 gallon of water?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Fa Sho! And thats ph 6.0 tap water with the chlorine removed by letting it set in an open container for 24 hours.  Matter of fact that is the only water I use in all my grows.  By the way the lighting set up is only temporary as they will be placed in veg box after the other 3(pic#1) are placed in the flowering box(pic#2).


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

what type of light are u using and how old are those beautiful plants ??


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

The pic dated 2/8/07 shows them at 49 days veg.  Right now these three are under (1) 26w cfl w/1700 lumens, daylight (6500k) .  Within a day or so they will be under (6) 26w cfl's with the same spectrum for a total of 4080 lumens per sq/ft.  The veg box is approx. 2.5 sq/ft with an inside height of 38 inches. Here is a link for the box I made. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6981  :farm:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 15, 2007)

Here they are at day 5 since sprouting.  Kinda of taking it easy and getting adjusted to the pots.  They have received a 1/4 dose of the tea that has some new additions to it like blood meal, corn gluten, feather, bone, cocoa kelp, sunflower and crab meal and another tbsp of molasses.  The extra ingredients come from "Plant-tone" All Natural & Organic plant food from "Espoma".  Just one pic but I figured that they are to young to give some real interesting pics.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 22, 2007)

Well this is the only one left from my attempt at 100% organic grow.  It seems to be growing real slow.  Could this be from bad genetics?  I look at other grows and they are alot further along by this point.  All the bagseeds that I grow seem to grow slower than those who have good seeds and under the same if not worse conditions than mine.  Even the 4 in DWC I have growing although these are older than day 12.  Pic#1=Soil Organic, Pics#2 and 3 are of the DWC using "Technaflora" nutes with a ph of 5.5 to 6.5.


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

hmm its a shame they died/grow slow... i was interested to see how a 100% organic would turn out as i've never really followed one before, hopefully you get something out of it!  

any specific reason you're not using MH/HPS?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 22, 2007)

I use 400w HPS for flowering and CFL's for veg.  This will not be the last organic grow because I am ordering some seeds from mandala seeds next week.  Remember I still have one left.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

:yay:Well I am beginning another 100% organic grow.  Germed 24 with 22 sprouting, they are 2 weeks young and forming second set of leaves. They received (1) tsp of molasses per gallon of water today. I keep saying that it will be no more bagseed but I can't help it.  The seeds were large and tiger-striped.  This grow is completely organic no synthetic ferts at all. Once repotted I will begin feeding with living teas, thanks to "Eman" the "organic guru".

*Soil Medium:* Sphagnum Peat, Vermucilite, Potting soil (_Hyponex Brand_) and Perlite.
*Organics Ferts:* _Espoma Plan-tone _5-3-3, _Wiggle Worm Castings _1-0-0 mixed into soil prior to germination.
*Lighting:* (5) Cfls w/daylight spectrum  in 2.5sq ft for seedling stage.  Switching to 400w MH for veg and 400w HPS for flower.
*Temp/RH:* Lights on, 80F/40%. Lights off, 65-70F/30-40% 
:farm:
Sorry my camera is acting up but here are some pics:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

*Everything is looking great NGT. Why did you put so many plants in the same pot? You know that's a no no right? *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks TBG.  By the way they are not in the same pot they are individual planting cells, they are just waiting to be transplanted.  Trust me I don't want any stress on these this time around.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry it has been tough getting the hang of this NGT, but I bet you got it figured out now.   HID are really gonna help too, most all my mixes and stuff are pretty hot and will burn'em 2 months too soon under flouros....hehe.  How much vertical room will you have now?

Mandala seeds huh?  Hot genetics ...consider flowering them from seed.



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great NGT. Why did you put so many plants in the same pot? You know that's a no no right? *


 
Shhhh......  Don't tell these girls that....:huh:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are nine of the new seedlings that have entered into the veg stage today with second set of leaves forming and just received a dose of molasses and water today along with their transplant into 4in pots.  400w hps @ 18/6 lighting schedule to get em going faster.  Myccorizhae added to soil mixture in their new eviroments along with some Espoma Plan-tone mixed in. Topdressed with 1/2 teaspoon of earthworm castings.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I added too much molassess to the mix and caused over-fermentation of the the beasties giving the soils a slight pissy smell but it has been corrected so far.  Added H2O2 @ 30ml/gallon of water to slow down the anerobic beastie growth then followed up a day later with 'superthrive' @ 1/8 tsp to a 1/2 gallon of water and growth hasten a little.  Here are some new pics.  The plants are being grown in a process of elimination, as they grow I keep some seedlings growing to replace those that are not viable.  :bongin:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 14, 2007)

Lost several to heat stress due to a space heater.  The heater has now been placed on a timer at 2 hour intervals and closely monitored.  The damage sprouts have been replaced due to perpetual germination of seeds also with the aid of Superthrive.  Of the ones that survived they are very healthy now.  Soil ph level has been adjusted to 6.5 to avoid further nute lock.  The nute mix is still a tea with earthworm castings 1-0-0, high phoshorous bat gauno 0-4-0 and Espoma Plan-tone 5-3-3. Here are a few pics:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 19, 2007)

Whats up nobody likes my grow anymore?  Got me feeling all lonely. :confused2: :joint4:


----------



## AussieStoner (Apr 19, 2007)

I like it a lot. Really like the idea of bagseed organic (for now anyway ). That's what i'm trying to do with not a huge deal of success. I like what you've done though.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 20, 2007)

Here they are 33 days after sprouting and the growth has been slow on some but here is the 6 that prove the most viable.:banana: Still receiving all organic growth nutes.  The nutrient build up in the soil should be sufficient for now so they will be receiving just water for the next two waterings.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good NGT!!! You should check out my grow journal for my AK48, they are also being grown totally organic. Heres a link-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11805Btw, some of your probs may be resulting from high ph. I also use jiffy pellets and they are around 7-8 ph. You should water with a ph of 6-6.3 and you should see some positive results!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks puffa and I will be checking your journal out asap


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is my babies at 41 days.  Still same regimen.  Been receiving plain water for the last week.  Currently there are only seven, under cfl's, of the ten in the organic set-up in the picture and six non-organic in the other grow box not pictured under 400w HPS.  Pics of the other ones will come tomorrow when the batteries for the camera charge up.:aok:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are pics of the non-organic grow along with three organic plants and all under 400w HPS.  Three out of eight of the non-organic ones have shown evidence of overfertilizing and other damage and will be discarded as they have shown no improvement for over a week with no noticeable growth. Temps have averaged 77F with 45% RH during the light period and 65F with 50% RH during the dark period.  The organic bunch receives living teas every third watering and plain tap water with and adjusted ph of 6.0-6.5 and the non-organic ones receive a mixture of Shultz 10-15-10 and Miracle-Gro 24-8-16.  Both grow regimens receive Superthrive with their feedings. By the way the ones in green and the black pot are the older organic ones.  Notice the difference?  They are all the same age also.

Pic#1: The lot of 11
Pic#2: Dying 3
Pic#3: Close up of fully organic


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

7 plants have been in flower for approx. 1 1/2 weeks and 2 of them turned out to be male so far.  The other five have not shown sex yet so I am hoping that they are females.  3 more are waiting to be placed in flower after another 2 weeks veg time. I also have 3 babies still with more vegging to go as they are only 3 weeks old.  Here is a  pic of the males though.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jun 14, 2007)

Well two of the three waiting to flower have died and now I have placed the survivor outside to continue its growth and see if it survives the drastic change in enviroment, so far it has survived three days.  I have finally got 5 females out of 7 at approximately 2ft tall each and they are one month into flowering their light schedule had been interrupted for atleast 2 of the 4 weeks due to a electronic timer error that I finally caught.  The nute regimen has consisted of Fox Farm Big Bloom since flowering has begun.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I have come down to 52 days since the light schedule for flowering.  And here are a couple of pics of the surviving ladies. Holla at cha boy!


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

almost done . Got a few more weeks ahead of them .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking good NGT!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks and by the way all but one are undergoing LST.  I transplanted one of the females outside with three 5 day old sprouts and two possible males that I had before but has never shown sex one of the two has pre-flowers that I think may be male but not sure.  The longer days outside has slowed the flowering process and has gone back into veg.  Hopefully these three will be ready by september/october with the decrease in sunlight.

Here are a couple of pics.  
#1 The whole outside gang, L to R, female, small runt(sex unknown) and a possible male.
#2 The 5 day old sprouts.
:farm:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is my latest grow with 4 ladies in flower at about 4 weeks.  And 12 in veg.  All of course bagseed and you know it baby.  

Conditions(4 ladies in flower):
Lighting: 400w HPS on 12/12 schedule
Grown with synthetic ferts.
Technaflora Brand currently using the bloom formula @ 1-3-7 w/ Superthrive 1/8 tsp per gallon 
Temp & Humidity:
69F 39RH @ soil level

Conditions(12 in veg):
Lighting: 5 CFLs with 23watts each on 18/6 schedule
Complete micro-organism grow aka organic since first nutes
Temp & Humidity:
69F 44RH @ soil level

:farm: :48:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 26, 2009)

Well its time to bring back the bagseed grows.  Pics to follow soon.  Currently have 8 at 45 days into flower and 5 at 1 week into flower.  All are bagseed clones.  With (1) 400 watt HPS and (1) 400w MH, switching between Technaflora nutes and organic living tea containing earthworm castings, kelp and guano. :hubba:


----------

